# Good bass amp and bass overdrive VST.



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm having a lot of trouble getting a good bass tone for some new mixes I'm trying to get moving. My old mix had a nice distorted bass tone that cleaned up really well, but i reformatted and can't remember how I got it. 

I need some suggestions for how to get a really good Arch Enemy/LoG/Nightwish distorted bass tone.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 15, 2011)

Sansamp PSA-1 can get some really nice bass sounds. Give it a look.


----------



## BMU (Jan 15, 2011)

POD Farm has a lot of bass options, I'm sure there's something useable in there? Polytone Minibrute is my POD bass amp of choice, very non metal which I like, might not work for what you want. But lotsa other choices in the POD. (Or did you mean free VST's?)


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 15, 2011)

Freeware would be choice, but this is meant to be my final mix for getting my demo out. I don't think I wanna be messing around trying to find a bass VST while paying $30-100 a piece.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 15, 2011)

there is the AWESOME TSE B.O.D Sansamp Basss drive clone







TheSerinaExperiment.net  View topic - TSE B.O.D - Final version

by the way check other plugs by TSE as well if you still haven't or got no idea who they are and what they do.

and there is also AcmeBarGig BIG 1.01 BASS Amp Sim





http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/923791/BIG 1.01 Release A.rar


i have done great results with LePou's LeXTAC on clean channel and few bass impulses. In fact almost any guitar amp will do just fine on clean channel with some bass impulses. 


another good advice for good bass tone in the mix is, killing the dynamics of the bass. surprisingly enough it is not like with guitars, you make the bass bar stand still and that way you don't drive the compressor in the final mix in to madness.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 15, 2011)

Bass overdrive is best done with "fearedse" mid-area distorting.


----------



## slackerpo (Jan 16, 2011)

nice


----------

